# Does anyone know how to remove the rust from ??????



## mirekj (Mar 26, 2009)

The rotors have rust all over them. Just bought the car, sat at the dealer for a couple of months, and the rust is not on the smooth surface where the pads make contact, but outer edges, and interior near the wheel. Any help would be great....


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Sandpaper? 
If they are not making noise while you brake, don't worry about it...


----------



## mirekj (Mar 26, 2009)

your right 60 grit sandpaper, and alot of elbow grease, and good to go....


----------

